#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Rote punkt auf eichel >

## Kingvisse

Hallo.
ich habe nun seit 2 tagen 5-7 rote punkte ( oder auch pickel ) auf der eichel an der linken seite.  :shy_5new:  :shy_5new: 
einen hab ich auch an der unterseite meiner vorhaut.
Woran liegt das ?

----------


## lucy230279

hallo kingvisse, 
herzlich willkommen im Forum. Ich hab dein Thema mal hierher verschoben.
Warst du denn mal beim Arzt? Hattest du in letzter Zeit Geschlechtsverkehr?

----------


## urologiker

Hallo, 
ist das Wasserlassen problemlos oder brennt es in der Harnröhre? Harnröhrenausfluss? 
Gruß, logiker

----------


## Kingvisse

es brennt nichts so wohl beim "Rubbeln" ( ich habs aus vorsicht mal getestet  :shy_5new:  ) also auch beim "pinkeln" 
geschlechtsverkehr hat ich schon lange nicht mehr. :angry_10:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> geschlechtsverkehr hat ich schon lange nicht mehr.

 *Schon lange nicht mehr?*
Du bist 14! Zumindest gibst du das so an!
Wenn es nicht stört, es nicht brennt und auch sonst nichts weiter ist, dann mein Tipp warten und beobachten.
Wenn es dich verrückt macht, dann mach einen Termin beim Urologen, bzw lass deine Mutter/ Vater anrufen. 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Kingvisse

bin eig. 15 und habe im april birthday nur mein vater sagt es sei nicht gut wenn man geburts datum angibt ...

----------


## lucy230279

Dich zwingt ja keiner, dein Geburtsdatum anzugeben. Aber selbst wenn du 15 bist, ändert sich an der Aussage von Patientenschubser nichts. 
Hast du denn Beschwerden?

----------


## Kingvisse

ne merk davon nichts nur hab angst wenn es vll. anzeichen von AIDS etc. sind ... :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

Nun hab mal nicht gleich Panik. Damit Aids ausbrechen kann, musst du erst mal mit dem HIV-Virus infiziert sein und da hast du meines Wissens keine sofort sichtbaren Symptome. 
Selbst wenn du keine Beschwerden hast, aber deine Angst so groß ist, dann geh zum Arzt. Nimm deine Eltern mit, wenn du dich allein nicht traust.
Wir können hier nur Vermutungen anstellen, aber keine Ferndiagnosen stellen.

----------


## Kingvisse

tja nur sowas sprichtsich in unserm kleinen dorf schnell rum und das wär mir zu peinlich

----------


## lucy230279

also hör mal,
erstens musst du ja kein plakat im dorf aufhängen, dass du zum arzt gehst.
und zweitens wäre es mir an deiner stelle wichtiger, meine gesundheit zu checken, als irgendwas auf blödes gerede zu geben. 
deine gedanken kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...

----------


## Kingvisse

du bist kein kind .. weist du wie scheiße das ist wenn man von allen gemobbt etc. wird und naja ..weis noch als ich mal einer der ersten war die läuse hatten ..
ich mit meiner mum zum arzt 3 tzage später einer aus nem nachbar dorf ''Na laus kopf''
ich frag mich bis heute noch wie er das erfahren hat ...

----------


## gracefull

Tja also, was gibts dann noch für Alternativen? Du willst nicht zum Arzt, Ferndiagnosen werden nicht gestellt, wie soll man Dir noch helfen? Lg gracefull

----------


## Kingvisse

sieht aus als würde sich meine eichel häuten .. ein paar platzen auf ...

----------


## Kingvisse

also ein paar pickel ...

----------


## lucy230279

ab mit dir zum Arzt, aber zügig und übrigens, auch ich war mal Kind und hab auch einige peinliche Sachen durch, aber meine Gesundheit war mir wichtiger.
Wie gracefull schon sagte, wir können dir da nicht mehr wirklich helfen

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Kingvisse, 
Da steckst Du ja ganz schön in der Patsche. Du hast Veränderungen an Deinem Körper, die nicht mehr "normal" sind und die Dich beunruhigen. Noch dazu an einer Stelle, die man ja nicht umsonst als Intimzone bezeichnet.
Andererseits hast Du Angst, dass die Geschichte rauskommt und Du dann Spott und Hohn erntest.
Aber man kann doch Vorsichtsmaßnahmen treffen. Als erstes solltest Du mit Deinem Vater oder Deiner Mutter über dieses Problem reden. Du bittest dann darum, dass dies bitte nicht (an Niemanden !) weitererzählt wird. Dann mußt Du in Deinem näheren Umfeld vielleicht schon mal einen Satz fallen lassen, der einen Arztbesuch erklärt. (z.B. Ach ne, dann und dann kann ich nicht, da habe ich meinen Gesundheitscheck.Auch mit Deinen Eltern solltest Du zuvor "Gesundheitscheck",als offizielle Begründung für den Arztbesuch verabreden. Beim Arzt selbst, kannst Du auf die Frage der Sprechstundenhilfe,worum es denn geht, auch durchaus antworten, dass Du das nur mit dem Arzt besprechen möchtest.(oder Deine Mutter gibt die Antwort).
Dein Arzt wird nicht "traschen", ist ihm sogar bei Strafe verboten. Falls Du ein Medikament verordnet bekommst, gilt es noch mal Geheimhaltung zu wahren. An Hand der verordneten Medikamente, lassen sich schon mal Rückschlüsse auf Erkrankungen ziehen. Ich weiß nicht wie gefüllt eure Apotheke mit möglichen Traschkandidaten ist, aber da könnte Dir auch die Bestellung über eine Versandapotheke hilfreich sein. Wenn ihr was geschickt bekommt, schon vorher rumerzählen, dass ihr vielleicht auf ein besonderes Präparat wartet. Ich denke unter diesen Voraussetzungen könnte Projekt "heimlicher Arztbesuch " funktionieren, was meinst Du? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------

